# Breeding Neon Tetras



## Yankee boy (Jun 5, 2005)

Has anyone breed neon tetras succesfully? If so what were the water conditions?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Temp 75F
Lighting subdued
Hardness 5 GH
pH 6.0
water yellow from peat, but still very clean
artificial spawning grass, or java moss

Condition breeders separately, then place two females and one male in a small tank, like a 10 gallon, with these conditions. Fish very often court the first day, and spawn at dawn the next day.

Sorry it took so long to respond. I sifted through several spawning accounts in order to come up with a workable average you could use with reasonable chances of success.


----------



## Yankee boy (Jun 5, 2005)

Thank you very much I appreciate the info


----------

